# Genius Tablet vs OS X



## xSomebody (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi all,
I've just bought my first Mac, an iMac G5 and I want to use my Genius WizardPen 5x4 tablet (I bought it before the iMac).
If i plug it in, the tiger recognises it, and i can move the cursor with moving the pen above the tablet, but when i want to "click", nothing happens. Someone told me, that he has Panther and his tablet (also WP 5x4) works fine. what's the problem with mine? What kind of driver shall i install?  
Oh, and the manufacturer has only got drivers for Windows...


----------



## alfon (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the same problem! if you have the answer, please tell me.
Thanks, Alfonso.
sp_marine@hotmail.com


----------



## Jazzcrack (Sep 18, 2006)

Hallo, 
I have the same problem and found a temporary solution. Simple install the software of the newer GPen xyz and all is fine. The software name is "GPen PenSketch MX V1". On some Genius websites (.com.tw, .com, ...) the download-link is broken, so here is the one I used: http://www.geniusnet.co.uk/treiber/GPen-PenSketch_MX_V1.dmg

Sorry, for my bad english, but it's late at germany (19.38) and i'm still at work after a hard day.

Good luck.

best regards
jazz


----------



## M0man (Dec 4, 2008)

O, I had such high hopes when I found this message, Does anyone else know where I can find the program mentioned above, 'GPen PenSketch MX V1', Anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## Jazzcrack (Dec 4, 2008)

Look at: http://www.geniusnet.co.uk/ -> "Service & Support" -> "Drivers" -> "Tablet"


----------

